

TLS ciphers preferences of top domains - jvehent
https://gist.github.com/jvehent/6710757

======
2bluesc
I find Amazon the most disturbing of that list and Yahoo is stuck in another
era.

~~~
jlgaddis
> ... and Yahoo is stuck in another era.

To their credit, at least DES was all the way down at #3.

